# Kleines Motherboard



## smat33 (16. Mai 2004)

Hallo,
ich suche ein zimmlich kleines Motherboard das zimmlich neu ist und sound und netzwerk on board hat es darf max 3 Pci slots haben kann aber auch gar keinen haben! Unbedingt 8x Agp muss es haben! kennt ihr da ein board?
wär schön wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könntet da ich schon langsam beim suchen verzweifle
mfg Martin


----------



## Rubberduck (17. Mai 2004)

Kleine Frage für welche CPU willst du ein Mainboard
Athlon XP Pentium3 oder 4 Athlon64

für einen Athlon XP kann ich dir folgendes raten:

Das Asrock K7VM4 ist recht klein und billig...
http://www.asrock.com/product/product_k7vm4.htm

Wenn du allerdings ein recht schnelles Board willst, um zum Beispiel Siele zu zocken, würd ich dir generell zu einem Micro-ATX Board mit Nforce 2 Chipsatz raten. (zumindest wenns um einen Athlon XP Prozessor geht)

Hier könnte ich dir das Chaintech 7NIL1 ans Herz legen; mehr dazu hier:
http://www.chaintech.com.tw/tw/eng/product_spec.asp?MPSNo=13&PISNo=14

Und noch n kleiner Tip :
wenn du Boards zu anderen Prozessoren oder von anderen Herstellern willst
http://www.google.de und nach Micro ATX Boards suchen.


----------

